# Kein WLAN mehr nach Windows 10 Update



## RyzA (10. März 2019)

Moin!


Ich habe gestern den Build 1809 nach langer Zeit mal installiert. Soweit lief alles gut. Nur das Problem ist, wenn der PC länger aus war und vom Strom getrennt und ich den hochfahre, nach dem Start kein WLAN Verbindung mehr angezeigt wird.  Nur LAN (ist natürlich getrennt weil nicht angeschlossen). Der WLAN Stick wird angezeigt (aber keine Verbindung) und unter Arbeitsplatz bzw "dieser PC". Das ich die Hardware sicher entfernen soll.
Starte ich den PC einmal neu ist alles wieder normal wie vorher. Die WLAN Verbindung wird angezeigt und er verbindet sich automatisch.

Woran könnte das liegen?


----------



## wuselsurfer (10. März 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Woran könnte das liegen?


Wie immer bei Windows 10: Windows hat in den Treibern rumgepfuscht.
Installiere mal den WLAN-  und Chipsatztreiber neu.


----------



## RyzA (10. März 2019)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Wie ommer bei Windows 10: Windows hat in den Treibern rumgepfuscht.
> Installiere mal den WLAN-  und Chipsatztreiber neu.


Nur Frage ich mich warum es nach dem Neustart funktioniert?
Aber danke! Ich werde das mal machen!


----------



## fotoman (10. März 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Nur Frage ich mich warum es nach dem Neustart funktioniert?


Weil das normale "Herunterfahren" bei Win 10 keins mehr ist. Es ist ein Hybrid Standby, damit der User beim nächsten Starten zwei Sekunden weniger warten muss. Selbiges gilt für "Energie sparen", das in Abhängigkeit von der Energiesparoptionen nach ein paar Minuten/Stunden auch ein Hybrid Standby wird.

Beim Hochfahren wird dann halt nur das initialisiert, was Windows meint, dabei tun zu müssen. Das kann funktionieren, kann aber (wie bei Dir) auch daneben gehen. Da gbleibt dann z.B. der WLan-Treiber im Standby (weil er es ein par Sekunden vor dem Herunterfahren schon war) und man muss ihn von Hand wieder aktivieren. WLan aus und an reicht bei den Laptops, die ich kenne. Manchmal reichte auch die Deaktivierung diverser Stromsparfunktionen für das WLan im Treiber.

Der "Neustart" ist dagegen ein echter, klassischer Reboot, der nahezu alles neu initialisiert. Außer, das BIOS baut Mist und meint, beim Neustart etwas anderes machen zu wollen wie bei vorherigem Stromverlust. Aber immerhin schließt Windows dabei alles und lädt+initialisiert beim nächsten Start alle Treiber neu.

Lösungsmöglichkeiten, die mir einfallen:
- Treiber neu installieren (hab' ich bei solchen Problemen noch nie versucht)
- Energiesparoptionen im Treiber abschalten
- Auto power off abschalten, Hybrid Standby (Schnellstart, oder wie der Mist in Windows heisst) anschalten und den PC klassisch selber herunter fahren.
- sich ein Script basteln, das beim Login WLan kurz deaktiviert und wieder aktiviert.
Also (abgewandelt auf die eigene Konfig) sowas
Netzwerkadapter schnell deaktivieren & wieder aktivieren


----------



## RyzA (10. März 2019)

Danke für deine ausführliche Antwort & Lösungsvorschläge



fotoman schrieb:


> Weil das normale "Herunterfahren" bei Win 10 keins mehr ist. Es ist ein Hybrid Standby, damit der User beim nächsten Starten zwei Sekunden weniger warten muss. Selbiges gilt für "Energie sparen", das in Abhängigkeit von der Energiesparoptionen nach ein paar Minuten/Stunden auch ein Hybrid Standby wird.



Was ich nur nicht verstehe ist, wie das auch funktionieren kann, wenn komplett vom Strom getrennt ist? Ich mache den Netzschalter an der Steckerleiste ja aus nachdem ich den PC runtergefahren habe.
Standby verbinde ich immer damit, das noch ein Reststrom vorhanden ist.
Oder reicht dafür die Mainboard-Batterie?


----------



## fotoman (10. März 2019)

Windows 10 kennt m.W.n. drei Zustände (neben dem laufenden Sytem):
- (1) Energie sparen
- (2) Ruhezustand
- (3) Heruntergefahren

Früher (Win7 und WIn 8.1) waren das mal klar verständliche Zustände: (a) Suspend to Ram, (b) Suspend to Disk und (c) Power Off.

Bei Win10 sind das aber keine so klaren Zustände mehr (außer man verändert die Energiesparpläne von Win10):

(1) ist ähnlich wie (a)+(b), zeitlich kombiniert. Laufende Programme, System und Speicherinhalt werden zunächst im Ram gesichert. Nach einiger Zeit (lässt sich irgendwo in den Energieoptionen konfigurieren) wird daraus automatisch (2).

Schaltet man den PC früh genug wieder ein, wird das System aus dem Ram wieder aktiviert. Sonst geht es weiter wie bei (2).

(2) ist (b), laufende Programme, System und Speicherinhalt wird auf die SSD geschrieben und das Ram stromlos gesetzt.
Schaltet man den PC wieder ein, wird das Ram-Image von der SSD geladen und inkl. aller laufenden Programme wieder aktiviert.

(3) ist kein (c) sondern eine abgespeckte Version von (2). Es werden die Programme beendet, System und Treiber als Image auf der SSD gesichert und das System stromlos gesetzt.
Das Grundsystem wird von der SSD geladen, aktiviert und Windows startet (seirt 1709 oder so) die Programme wieder neu, die vorher liefen. Verhindern kann man das ganze durch Deaktivierung von "Fast Boot" unter den Energieoptionen.

Wenn Du also nicht bei (1) den Netzschalter zu früh umlegst, dann ist alles auf der SSD gesichert. Irgendwo hatte ich auch schon von Systemen gelesen, die auch bei (1) parallel das (genutzte) Ram  auf SSD schreiben, noch bevor (2) aktiviert wird.

Was Windows beim Starten wieder neu initialisiert, weiss ich natürlich nicht. Das von Dir geschilderte Problem war schon bei Win 7 und Win 8.1 ein bekanntes Problem mit Laptops und (Win-)Tablets. Spielen Treiber und System nicht korrekt mit einander oder ist irgendwo eine falsche Option (de)aktiviert, dann bleibt WLan gerne mal aus. Mein Lenovo x220 hatte das Problem mit Win 7, mein Asus Vivotab Note 8 mit Win 8.1.

Siehe auch
Windows 10: Energiesparmodus aktivieren
Windows 10: Ruhezustand aktivieren und deaktivieren - so klappt's
Unterschied Ruhezustand, Suspend to RAM, Hybrid-Herunterfahren - Windows 10  Deskmodder Wiki


----------

